# Weekly competition 2012-15



## Mike Hughey (Apr 10, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 U' R2 U R2 F' R2 F'
*2. *F' U R2 U' F2 R U'
*3. *R' F R' U F R2
*4. *F' R2 F' U R2 F' R' F' U'
*5. *F2 R2 U2 F' R U' R F' R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 F2 D2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R' F D2 U' L D' B' L2 D R'
*2. *L D' B L2 U2 R' U D L' B' L2 D2 R B2 D2 R D2 L D2 B2 L
*3. *R' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L' U2 L' D2 F' U L2 B U L' F L R2
*4. *D2 R B2 R' D2 R F2 L' F2 U2 R2 B D' R2 B' F' R' B2 D2 L R'
*5. *U' B' L2 B2 U R2 B U2 R' B L2 B' U2 F' B2 L2 F' U2 D2 F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *F' Rw' F D2 Rw2 F Rw' Uw' Rw B2 R' Uw2 F2 U B L' F2 Rw' Uw F' L B Fw2 U B Uw' L Rw Fw' Rw2 Uw F2 D2 U L' U2 L Uw2 F D
*2. *B Uw2 L' R Uw Fw' Uw2 B2 Fw Uw' R2 B' Fw F' L' Rw F' L2 F2 Rw2 B D' U2 Rw' U2 B D' Rw2 R2 D2 B F' U' F' L2 R Fw2 Uw2 Rw' B2
*3. *D F' R2 Uw2 Fw L2 U2 L2 Rw2 B2 Rw' B Fw' D F2 Rw Uw2 B2 Rw' R2 B2 R D' U B' Fw Uw' F Rw' B U Fw' F' Rw2 F2 Rw' Fw2 D2 F' D
*4. *D2 Uw' U' Rw' D' Uw U' B2 F2 Rw' Uw' Rw2 D L2 F U' Rw2 F R2 B' L2 R' F R D Uw U' L2 B L R F Uw2 L' Rw2 D L2 Rw' Fw' L2
*5. *D B F L B' U2 Fw' Uw' F L Uw Rw2 R' Fw R2 Uw' U2 F2 R2 Fw2 U R' Fw2 D' F2 R2 D Fw' U2 B R U2 B' L U B' F' Rw U' L'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw Uw' Bw D2 Uw U2 Rw' R' Bw L B D2 Uw2 L R B2 Lw2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 D' Fw' Dw2 R2 F2 L R2 F Dw Lw Rw' R2 D2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw' D Bw2 Uw2 U2 Fw' F Dw' U' Rw D' Dw U B' D' L Lw F R F' U' B' Dw Uw Bw'
*2. *D' L Rw' R D2 Lw R D2 F2 L2 Bw2 D' B' Fw R B' Fw L2 R Fw Lw Bw' F2 R2 U' Lw U2 L Rw2 Fw2 Lw Rw D' B2 Dw2 Uw B2 U2 L R2 U Lw B F Lw' U2 B2 D2 L Bw L2 B R2 B2 Fw F' D R2 D' Uw
*3. *L Dw2 Fw' F Uw' B Fw2 Rw U2 B L2 Bw2 F2 L D2 B2 F' D Rw U2 L Lw' Rw2 D' Dw F U2 Rw Bw' Fw' Rw' D L' Rw2 D' L Rw2 Uw' R' B R2 Bw Fw' Uw2 Rw2 D Uw U L Bw2 L U' Lw R Fw2 Rw2 Dw L Lw2 Bw
*4. *Fw2 D2 Dw B2 F' D Lw' U Fw' Dw2 L F2 D2 F' L2 Lw R Bw' Lw Rw2 Bw Rw' R2 Fw Uw Lw' Fw2 F' Uw B2 Lw2 Rw2 U2 L2 R D2 Dw B2 Rw D Dw2 Uw' U Lw R Dw2 B R2 F2 Uw2 Lw' R D' Rw Fw Rw B' Bw R F
*5. *L Lw' B' Bw2 Fw U Rw2 R' B2 F L' Lw R U' F2 D L' Lw2 Fw2 Dw B' F' L' Bw' Lw' Rw' B D' Dw2 U Rw Uw' L' Lw2 Dw R' D2 Dw Fw' Rw2 Dw' Fw' Dw' U R' D F' U B Bw' Uw L2 U2 Fw F' L Rw U' Lw Uw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *L' 2R' R' F2 D2 U2 2L' 2B' 2L' D2 R B 3U2 F2 3R' B' 3F 2F' R2 D2 L' 3U L' 2L2 3R' 2D 3U2 L 3F L U' 3R2 3U' 2L 2U2 L' 3F L2 R2 2U2 L2 3F' 3R2 B2 2D 2L2 2R' 2B 2L2 3R' B 3R2 2F2 D 2U2 F' 2U 2B 2R2 2D 2B' 2U B 2F2 U' 2L' U2 L2 D' 2U'
*2. *2L' R' U B2 2D 3F2 2R2 2U 2L' R2 B 3F2 2L R2 2D2 2L' B' L2 R2 3F' 2L' 2D' 2R' F 2L' 2B' 2R 2D 2U2 U' 2B 3F' 2D' 2U 3R2 U2 B2 3F2 2F' 2D 3U' 2F' R F2 R2 2U' 2R 2U U B' 2L B 3R 2R R2 F2 3R2 R2 2D2 U' L2 R2 3U' 2F 3R2 2F 2L 3R 3F2 2R
*3. *2B F' L' 2R R B2 3R 2D 2U' 3R F2 L2 2L2 3R 2R 3F D' B 3F L 2B2 D' 3R' 2R' R2 B' U2 2R 2B' F' 3R B' 2B 3F' 2F' F2 D 2F 2U2 R2 2D 3U2 B2 2F 3U' 3F L' 2R2 3U2 3R2 R 2U2 U' 3R2 3U' 2B 2L2 3R2 2U 2B D' 3U' 2B' 2U' 2B 2U' F2 2U U2 3F2
*4. *D 2D 2U2 B D 2F' U L2 2R2 B' F U2 2F F 2D2 3U2 F 2D' 3R R 2F' 2D L D 2U' 3F' 2F F2 D' 2B 2F L2 2L 2R2 R2 2B2 3F L2 2B D 2U2 B 2U' F2 D2 2B2 L2 2R 2U' 2R' 2F L' R B 2U' U B' 2R D R' B 2F' 2L' B2 2D' 3U2 2U R2 3F2 3R'
*5. *2L2 D L' U' 3R R 2F2 U L D' B' 3R2 2R' R D 3U2 2L 2U 2L2 F 2D 2L2 2B2 2F2 2D2 R' U2 L R2 D L 3F2 2F 3U2 L 2L2 3R' R2 F 2R' 2F2 R D2 2U2 L2 3U' 2R' 2B' R' 2B' 3U 2U' 2B' 2D' R2 3U' F' L' 3R' R' 2F' 2R F' 3U 3R2 D' 2F 3R' R' 2U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L 3U U' R2 2F 3D B2 D' 3U' B 2U 2L' 3R R 2D U L 2L' 3R 3D2 2U 2F' D2 2D F' 3D2 3B 3F2 3D R' F2 L' 3R' 2R 3B D' L' R' F' L 3L2 R' F 2U 3L D2 L2 3D2 2R2 3B 2F' 2L' 3L2 R2 3D2 3L2 2R' 2B 3F2 2U2 L' 2U' 3R' 2D2 3D2 3R2 3B2 2F2 2L' R 2F2 2R2 3F 2F2 F 2D2 2L2 3R2 2R2 3D' B' 3R' 3F2 L 2R2 3D' 3B 3L F2 2R' 2F2 3U L' 2L' 3R R D' 2D' U2 2R'
*2. *B' 2B 3B 3U' U 3F U2 3R' R2 U2 3F 3L' D2 3U' U 3L 2R' 3U R' F 2D' 3U2 U' L2 2L' 3D' U 2B' 3R' 3D2 2L' 3L' R2 3F' 2F 3D' B' 2F' 3L' 3U2 U 3B 3U L 2L' 2R 3B' F2 2L2 3U 2B' 3B2 2F2 3R2 F 3L2 2R2 2B2 U' 3B 3D 3B2 2D B2 3F U L U R2 U2 L' 3B2 F 2D 2L2 2U' U2 B 2R' R 3D2 R2 3U B R2 B' 2B' 3F 2L' 3U2 B2 2B' L' 2D 3U2 3R2 3D 3U2 3L2 3B2
*3. *2B' 3F 3D2 2B2 3B2 3F2 2F 2R D 3L' 3D 3L2 D 3D' 3L2 2U2 L' 3D' F' U' 3B2 3F2 R' 3D 2B2 3F' 2D 2U' 2L' 3R' 2B' F' U R2 2D' U L B2 2U 2F' F L2 3L' B2 3B' D R B' 3F 2F2 2D2 U 2F' 2L 3R2 2U F' 3R2 D2 2U 2L R2 D' 2R2 B 3F 3U' L2 D 3D2 L' 3U' L2 2U' 2F' R2 2D 2U U' 2F' U2 F D 2D' U 2L2 3L' 3R 2R2 2B2 R2 3D' L 2B R' D 2U' 2R' 2D 2U
*4. *2D' 3D' 2B2 3L2 3R' F2 2D' U2 B 3F R2 F 3U2 2F2 2L 3R2 3U 2L 3D 3U U' 2R2 2F 2U' 2F 2L 3U' B L2 3B D 2B 3R2 3F' R2 D 3U' 2R' 2B' U2 2B' 3L2 B' 3D U2 F2 3R B2 F 2U2 L B2 2F' 3R 2B 2D2 3L 3R2 3D2 3U' 2L2 3L2 3R' D2 3D' 3B2 F 3U R 2F 3U' F' 2D2 R 2F' F 3L' 3D2 3B U2 R B2 2R D' 2D 3U' 2U2 3F' 3D U 3F 2F' 2L2 3D2 3U' R2 D 3D 3L' F
*5. *2B 2L 3R' 2R' 2D' U' F' U R2 2F U 2R2 3U 2L' D 2B 2L 2R2 2D2 F2 3L' R D' 2D U2 3R' 2D 3F R2 F' 3R2 2R 2U 2F2 3L' 2B2 2F' F2 L 2U2 3L D' R2 2B2 3B 2D F 3D 2U' 2R' R2 2U' U2 R2 3D2 2L 2U' 3B 2L' 3U U2 2B2 2F2 2D B 2L' 3D2 3F 3U 2U 2R 2B 3R2 2U' 2L2 2U 2L' B' 3F2 U2 2R 2D 3U2 U' 2L' 2B U2 F2 2L' 2D2 L2 2B' 2D L 2U' 2F' 3L 3R' 2R F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U' F' R2 U2 R' U2 R'
*2. *U F R' F R' F2 U F R'
*3. *R' U' F2 U' R U2 F R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 D U F2 D2 F' U B' R F2 D' L F R2 D2
*2. *U2 B R2 U' F2 R2 D' B' D2 L U R2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D B2
*3. *F' B' R D' B' R2 B' R U B2 D2 F2 L B2 R' D2 L U2 L2 B2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Fw F' Rw R' F2 Uw2 U' R2 F2 D U2 Fw2 L' U Fw2 R2 Fw2 D U Rw R' Uw F2 U' B' Uw' R' D' B L D B D2 U' B Uw Fw' D2 R2
*2. *Rw B' U' L R2 B' L2 F2 Rw' F' R B' Fw F' L' D' Uw' U' L Fw R Uw' Fw2 R Uw' R2 U' B Rw R Fw' Uw2 R2 Fw F D' Rw B' L2 U'
*3. *Fw' D Uw' Rw2 Uw2 B' Uw2 U F2 Rw2 R' B' F U Fw2 D2 U2 Fw' D Uw' L' Rw R F U2 B D' R2 B2 Uw U2 Rw2 R D R D2 F2 D' Fw2 Uw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw Uw Bw' R2 B2 Dw2 Uw Fw' R' Fw Dw2 Uw Fw' L Uw2 Lw' F L Lw2 B D Lw2 Rw' U Lw2 F2 Lw' R Bw' Uw2 Lw2 Bw' U2 Lw2 R Dw' Bw' L2 D Dw B Uw Bw2 L Lw2 Bw2 F' Lw2 Bw Lw2 Rw F2 U' B' F' U2 Bw' Fw2 F' U
*2. *F2 Rw Dw L Bw Fw' Lw Dw2 F D2 F' D' L' Lw2 D L2 Bw2 Fw2 L' R2 Fw' R2 Bw' Dw2 Rw U' Fw2 F2 Lw B2 U' Lw' Fw' U Lw2 Bw2 L2 Dw Fw2 U' Fw2 R2 B' L2 Lw Fw2 F Dw F' R2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 Fw' D2 Uw2 F2 U' B' F
*3. *Dw Uw Bw Lw D' Uw' L2 F2 Lw' Dw' Rw' Dw' R2 Fw Uw' Fw' F' L R2 F D2 Rw' Bw Lw Rw2 Dw2 Rw B' Bw' Fw D Rw' Dw L' D' Dw Rw2 Bw2 Dw' Rw' Fw' Lw' Bw2 R' Bw2 L Lw2 Dw' U Rw2 Bw2 Fw' F' Lw' R Bw' Fw' L R' Bw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' 3U2 U2 B F' L 2D 2R2 2B 2F2 2L 2U2 B 2U 2B2 F U F D' 2R2 2U B R' B' 2B' 2F' 2L' 2B' F' 2D2 2B' 2R' 3U L' B2 3R2 2R' 3U' 2R' 2B2 2D 2U2 B 2U L' 3U2 2F2 3R2 3F2 L 3R' 2R R 2B2 3F D' 2B2 2R2 R 2F F' 2L 3R2 2D 3U 2U2 2B2 L' F R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F' D2 F L2 B' U2 3R' 3F' F2 3L2 3R' 3F2 3R2 3F' D B2 2B 3B' F2 U' L U2 3L 2B 2L2 3L2 2F2 3D' F' 3U2 2U2 U R' F' 3D' F D 2D2 F2 L2 F2 3L' 2B' 3U 3B L' 3U 2F 3L' 2R' F' L' R' 2D2 3D B' 2U B' 3D B' 3F F L2 3R 2R R 2F 3R 2U2 3R2 D2 3R 2B 2F U' 3L' 3D' 3F F2 R2 3D 2U 3R' 2U2 L' 2L' 3L 2B2 2R' 2B 2L2 D2 2R U2 3F' 3D2 2B 3F2 3U2 2B'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 U R F' L' U R' B R' B L' F'
*2. *D2 B2 U L2 D L2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 R' U R F' L' U2 R B' F' U2
*3. *U B2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' R U2 R2 B2 F R2 U L' F2 U2
*4. *D2 R2 U2 D' R' B D R L' F2 D2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 F R2 B' R2
*5. *D L D' B R L' F D2 B D2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R D2
*6. *F2 R' D' B D2 R' L F2 D R F2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 U R2 U
*7. *F2 D R2 F2 D B2 F2 U' B2 D' R U' B D' B F U R' F2 D
*8. *D' R2 D' R2 D2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 U' R' B2 L2 U2 F U R D2 B R2
*9. *L U' B2 U' D F2 U2 B D R2 L U2 L U2 B2 U2 B2 R U2 R
*10. *R' U F' L2 D' B2 R U R F R2 D2 L2 F' L2 D2 F R2 F
*11. *B L' F2 D' B' D F2 L D2 L2 F D2 R2 F L2 D2 B L2
*12. *U2 D2 R B2 D L U D F L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 U R2 B2
*13. *R U' D' F U L2 D L2 U' R' U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2
*14. *D B2 F2 D L2 D L2 U' B2 U' R U' R' F U2 L F U F U2
*15. *R2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 D U' R B' D' F R F' R U' L' F'
*16. *F2 U2 F U2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 L F R U' B2 D' F2 D2 B' R'
*17. *B2 U R2 F2 U L2 D' F2 D L2 R' B' F' L' F2 L2 R B R F
*18. *R2 B L2 U2 F L2 U2 B' F' D2 F' L U' B' F D2 L' U2 F L F
*19. *F2 D2 B D2 L2 D2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 U' F' R' U L2 F' L' D L
*20. *U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F D2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U L' B L' F2 D L' R'
*21. *L2 F' R2 F' U2 B R2 F' R2 D2 F' L' D R2 B D F R' F2 D2
*22. *L2 B F L2 D2 F D2 U2 B D2 B' U' F' R D2 F2 L D2 F R U'
*23. *R D F2 U2 R U' D2 B R B D' L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2
*24. *B D2 B L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F U' L' B' D' R2 D2 U B F' L'
*25. *B L2 F2 B D' B R' L' F' D2 R' B2 U2 R2 L B2 D2 R2 U2 R
*26. *B L2 D2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 F' U2 B2 R' D B' U' R' B2 F' L' D R2
*27. *U' L2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 U B2 F L2 U2 R' U' B2 F' U' L U'
*28. *F2 L R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R F2 D' B2 F' U L F R2 D2 B' U
*29. *L2 U F2 U F2 L2 R2 U' R2 D R2 F' U2 F' U2 R' B U L2
*30. *B' R2 F B2 U F2 R L' F' D' R2 U2 R' B2 L B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 D B2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L' B2 U2 B2 R' D' B' U L F D
*2. *B2 R2 D2 F2 L B2 U2 L' U2 L R' D' R2 B U2 F D' U' L' B2 U2
*3. *F2 D2 F L2 R2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 L' F' D' L' R' U2 L R2 F U' L2
*4. *R2 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 R' B' R' F D2 B2 R U2 B2 U'
*5. *B2 U2 R2 D2 L R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B L B2 F D R' B F R' D

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L F' L2 B2 U B' D B R D' R2 F2 D F2 U' B2 U' R2 L2 D2
*2. *R F U F2 D' L2 B U2 F L D R2 L2 B2 D' R2 D F2 U' L2 F2
*3. *U' R2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U F D L2 R U2 R' B2 D R' F2
*4. *F' D2 F U2 F L2 D2 R2 U2 B' U F' D' B L' B R' B2 U2 B' U
*5. *L2 B2 D2 R' D2 L U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F D2 B' D' R' D2 B' R' D

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 D2 B2 R' B2 R' F2 L' R2 F2 U L D2 R' D' L' D2 F D'
*2. *F' L2 R2 D2 F D2 B2 R2 B R2 F U R2 D' L F R B' F' D' F
*3. *R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 U2 R' U' R F R B L2 U B' U2
*4. *D F2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' L' D2 B L B2 U L' B' L
*5. *L2 F' D2 R2 D2 U2 B F U2 B L' D R' B' D2 R U2 B2 L2 B'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 R2 U2 F D2 F U2 F' U2 R2 B' L' F' R' B2 L2 D' B R2 U2 B

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U R' U' R U' F U2 R2
*3. *R B2 F2 D2 R B2 U2 R F2 D2 R D' L2 F D L' R' B L U F'
*4. *R' F2 U' Rw2 B' Fw R2 D2 Rw2 D2 Uw B' Fw' F2 L Uw B F Uw' R2 Uw2 R B2 Uw2 B Fw R2 Uw' F D2 Uw' U Fw Uw' Rw' R Fw' D L F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' F2 U' F2 U' R' U2 F2 R
*3. *R2 B2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 R' B' L D' U B' F D2 L U
*4. *R F' Uw Rw R' B2 L' Uw2 B Fw Rw' D' Uw2 F' Uw F2 Rw D B' D2 U2 B' L' Fw' F2 U2 Rw B' R' Uw' U2 F2 D L' Rw' R' B' L' Rw B
*5. *Lw' Bw2 D Fw L Rw F L' Lw F L D' Lw U2 Bw F' Uw' U' B2 Uw2 R2 Dw Lw' R' D Lw2 D' Uw Lw' Fw2 R2 U2 Fw Rw' F' Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Dw Rw Uw R2 U2 L Fw Lw B2 Bw2 Dw' Rw' B2 Bw F U Bw L Bw2 L' B2 F'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=-1 / dUdU u=-2,d=-5 / ddUU u=4,d=5 / UdUd u=3,d=2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=0 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=1 / dUdU u=4,d=2 / ddUU u=0,d=3 / UdUd u=4,d=0 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-1 / UdUd
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=1 / dUdU u=5,d=3 / ddUU u=-2,d=-5 / UdUd u=1,d=3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-1 / dUdU
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=-3 / dUdU u=3,d=5 / ddUU u=2,d=-3 / UdUd u=3,d=6 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=1 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=-4 / dUdU u=3,d=3 / ddUU u=5,d=6 / UdUd u=3,d=1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=0 / dUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R U R U' L' U' L' r b' u'
*2. *R L' R' U' R B' U l r b
*3. *U L' U' B' U B' U R' L l r' b
*4. *U' R' U' B' R L U' L R' b u'
*5. *L' B L R' B' U L' R l' r b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (3, 0)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-2, -5) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (6, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, -5) / (4, 0)
*3. *(-2, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 3) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (5, 2) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -3) / (0, -2)
*4. *(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-5, 3)
*5. *(6, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 5) / (-2, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R U' L R' L' U L D'
*2. *L' U' R' D L R U' D U'
*3. *R' U L R' L' D L' U
*4. *U R U' D' L D' L D L
*5. *L U' R' D' R D' L R' U'


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 10, 2012)

2x2: (3.18), 4.89, 4.18, (9.23), 5.10 = 4.*72*
3x3: 17.48, 19.97, (33.54), (15.08), 18.71 = 18.*72*
4x4: 1:17.40, 1:32.47, (1:16.90), 1:25.01, (2:25.50) = 1:24.96 [.Hmm, my DaYan is real good now, but pops a ton. Hmm. :/
3x3 OH: 30.20, (26.71), 28.55, (33.74), 27.41 = 28.*72*
234 relay: 1:31.29 [.Omg probably 4x4 single pb  both 3x3 and 4x4 had fRUR'U'f' OLL.
Megaminx: (2:08.79), (1:53.75), 1:54.44, 1:59.54, 1:55.55 = 1:56.51 [.Extremely good average for me. First time having only one sup-2 solve in an average 
Sq-1: 1:48.*72*, (2:22.65), 1:47.12, 1:31.90, (1:12.27) = 1:42.58

*72*

wat


----------



## balloon6610 (Apr 10, 2012)

3x3: (25.9), 20.24, 21.67 , 24.88, (17.62) = 22.26 Not the best but that's decent time for me 
3x3 OH (My first time ever ) 57.17, (1:01.82), 57.47, (47.69), 58.31 = 57.65
3x3 FMC (My first time too  ) D'U'L U'R'x'U'R'F R D2 y R U' R2 U' R' L' U' L R U' R' L U L'U' y'L'U'L U2 L' U L U L'U L U x R2 D2 R U2 R' D2 R U R U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' =64 move


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 10, 2012)

*3x3:*
(11.76), 10.68, 10.43, (9.69), 11.06
= 10.72 avg of 5

*2x2:*
5.33, (8.22+), 7.12, 7.74, (4.45)
= 6.73 avg of 5

*4x4:*
1:04.63, (1:14.47), 58.84, 1:13.98, (57.48)
= 1:05.82 avg of 5

*5x5:*
2:41.54, 2:31.69, (3:03.17), 2:46.58, (2:19.52)
= 2:39.94 avg of 5

*3-BLD:*
DNF(5:07.94), 4:26.12, 4:09.07
= 4:09.07 best

*3-OH:*
30.75, (33.51), 23.51, (22.35), 28.10
= 27.45

*2+3+4:*
1:30.51

*Pyraminx:*
11.25, (7.73), 11.07, 10.44, (DNF(12.51))
= 10.92 avg of 5

----
I suck at 5x5, glad i got two successes in BLD, idk why i stuffed up first two of OH and did the wrong "U perm" on pyraminx lol


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 10, 2012)

2x2: 2.48, (2.33), 2.74, (3.76), 3.20 = 2.81 yay sub3
3x3: 13.90, 11.47, 12.48, (14.64), (11.37) = 12.62 meeehhh
4x4: 1:06.60, 1:04.18, (1:13.03+), 1:09.34, (59.82) = 1:06.71
2x2 BLD: 32.09+, 14.92+, DNF(25.67) = 14.92
3x3 BLD: 2:09.66, DNS, DNS = 2:09.66
Multi BLD: 
3x3 OH: (DNF), 25.01, 24.38, 29.72, (21.20) = 26.37 meehh
234relay: 1:22.35
Megaminx: (3:33.42), (2:21.59), 2:52.66, 2:31.40, 2:32.62 = 2:38.89
MTS: (49.33), 1:05.26, (1:18.69), 1:18.22+, 1:06.00+ = 1:09.83

1:16.22 was a U2 off. Is that a +2 or DNF?
Edit: thanks DYGH.Tjen, changed now. 
I also found the last solve was a +2 after a while(I left the two cubes as they were after the last solve and later found they were a move off) so I changed that as well


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Apr 10, 2012)

2x2: 2.86, (2.55), 2.63, 2.80, (3.67)=2.76
3x3: 9.49, 9.04, (11.02), (8.85), 9.58=9.37
4x4: (42.09), 38.87, (37.82), 41.04, 40.07=39.99
5x5: (1:03.98), (1:11.02), 1:09.12, 1:09.34, 1:10.25=1:09.57
6x6: 2:20.75, 2:11.14, 2:26.02, (2:10.08), (2:50.02)=2:19.30
3x3oh: 15.51, (19.21), (15.32), 17.08, 15.72=16.10


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 10, 2012)

2x2 - 1:06.98, 58.31, 1:17.75, 1:46.38, 49.25 = 1:07.68
3x3 - 1:27.61, 57.34, 1:17.69, 1:19.06, 57.85 = 1:11.53
4x4 - 3:36.83, 5:14.90, 4:33.09, 4:41.56, 4:08.80 = 4:27.82
5x5 - 19:52.19, 17:07.02, 19:51.45, 16:22.89, 13:43.69 = 17:47.12
3x3 OH - (2:56.12 DNF), 3:17.06, 3:29.42, 4:33.97, 4:10.70 = 3:52.79
2x2+3x3+4x4 relay - 7:48.70
2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5 relay - 29:54.31 (I defy anyone to top this!)


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 10, 2012)

*3x3*: (1:02.47), 47.51, 53.03, 51.81, (38.73) = *50.78* Before competition I did sub50 ao12 

*3x3OH*: 3:05.75, (3:09.34), (2:17.87), 2:36.25, 2:37.35 = *2:46.46*

*3x3 Blindfolded*: 9:41.47(first sub10), DNF(accidentaly stopped the timer),

*3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*(first try): *1/2 35:59.99* TWO TWISTED CORNERS!!!

*MegaMinx*: 5:54.72, 5:22.86, (5:04.71), 5:11.84, (6:46.49) = *5:29.81* 6:46.49 'cause I made a mistake on last layer 

For 3x3 Blindfolded it is mean of 3?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 10, 2012)

2x2: 3.96, 3.14, 4.35, 3.75, 6.03 = 4.02


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 10, 2012)

Tao Yu said:


> 1:16.22 was a U2 off. Is that a +2 or DNF?


 
+2.


----------



## mycube (Apr 10, 2012)

FMC: 40


Spoiler



on inv:
U2 L2 U R L' F' R2 - 2x2x2
U' L2 U L2 B L - 2x2x3
switch:
D' L' D' L D' - + 1x2x2
L B' L' B D' B2 D B' - EO


L4C:
U2 L2 U : R L' F' R2 U' L2 . U L2 B L B D' B2 D B' L B L' D L' D L D
. = F' D F U F' D' F U'
: = U' R F2 R' U D2 U' R F2 R' U D2

inverse Solution:
U2 L2 R F2 R' U D2 U' R F2 R' U D2 R L' F' R2 U' L2 F' D F U F' D' F L2 B L B D' B2 D B' L B L' D L' D L D


Solution:
D' L' D' L D' L B' L' B D' B2 D B' L' B' L2 F' D F U' F' D' F L2 U R2 F L R' D2 U' R F2 R' U D2 U' R F2 R' L2 U2


----------



## pady (Apr 10, 2012)

Spoiler: FMC: 46



scramble: L2 R2 U2 F D2 F U2 F' U2 R2 B' L' F' R' B2 L2 D' B R2 U2 B
inverse: B' U2 R2 B' D L2 B2 R F L B R2 U2 F U2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 L2

on inverse:

R' F2 R2 F L' B' R2 - 2x2x2 (7/7)
F' D' L' D L' D F' - 2x2x3 (6/13)
L2 D2 L' D' L - F2L #3 (5/18)

switch to normal:
D F' D F2 L' F' L2 D L U L' D' L U' L2 - F2L, cross forced + OLL (15/33)
M2 U S2 U' S' M2 S D2 (13/46)

solution: D F' D F2 L' F' L2 D L U L' D' L U' L2 M2 U S2 U' S' M2 S D2 L' D L D2 L2 F D' L D' L D F R2 B L F' R2 F2 R - 46 moves


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey Mats, are we going to be getting something like this anytime soon? I'm anxious for it.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 11, 2012)

3x3: (27.96), 21.79, 21.66, (18.86), 27.01 = 23.49

This is the first time I've ever competed anywhere! I know it's unofficial, but that was still pretty exciting. This is pretty good time for me. I did it on my newly modded (48-point edge mod) Guhong! I hope I'm submitting this correctly.


----------



## Prod1gy (Apr 11, 2012)

3x3: (24.86) (21.15) (23.46) (25.71) (18.97)
2x2: (5.43) (6.38) (7.56) (9.83) (9.03)


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 11, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> 3x3: (27.96), 21.79, 21.66, (18.86), 27.01 = 23.49
> I hope I'm submitting this correctly.



Looks good.
For calculating the results a script is used that recognizes several entry formats like 3x3: , 3x3x3: , FMC: , 3x3x3 Fewest Moves: , Fewest Moves: , etc
If you want to be sure then you can just copy the format of the 1st post that contains the scrambles.

For FMC you should provide your solution between spoiler tags (as to not influence the other solvers) but the result to put behind FMC: is the number of moves in HTM.

Pady: you forgot to enter the number of moves. We cannot expect Mats to count our moves for us.


----------



## irontwig (Apr 11, 2012)

FMC: 30 moves



Spoiler



U' D2 F2 R2 U B U L F2 R F B' D' B D' F' D R2 D R B R2 F' R B' R' F R D F'

U' D2 F2 R2 [Square+pair (D2 is an inserted move)] 
U B [Two squares] 
U L F2 [2x2x3+pairs] 
R F B' D' B D' F' D [Pseudo F2L] 
R2 D R B R2 F' R B' R' F R D' [LL (R2 D R B R' B' [B',R F' R] D')]
D2 F'

Meh.


----------



## Zaterlord (Apr 11, 2012)

38.86 38.86 (34.05) (43.63) 42.16 
Avg 39,96

What are the odds of getting the same time two times in a row??


----------



## NoHacer (Apr 11, 2012)

*3x3*: 35.60, 39.89, (41.04), (33.57), 39.56 *average: *37.93


----------



## mycube (Apr 11, 2012)

2x2x2: (2.68) 3.81 4.65 3.61 (5.21) = 4.02
3x3x3: (11.21) 12.75 12.27 (13.05) 11.52 = 12.18
comment: last solve has a nice x-cross
4x4x4: 57.56 57.43 (55.94) 57.63 (58.53) = 57.54
5x5x5: 1:53.08 1:59.93 (1:52.38) 1:58.36 (2:00.22) = 1:57.12
6x6x6: (3:48.28) 3:42.71 3:40.43 (3:37.52) 3:40.36 = 3:41.17
7x7x7: 5:56.22 (5:48.40) (5:57.93) 5:51.52 5:52.13 = 5:53.29
comment: no good times but constant.
3x3x3 OH: (25.86) 25.53 24.72 (24.59) 24.86 = 25.04
2x2x2 BLD: 38.13 DNF DNF = 38.13
2. Solve: wrong memo
3. Solve: //
3x3x3 BLD: 3:20.80 DNF(3:05.08) DNF{2:36.22)
2. Solve: good idea for last 2 edges. but I forgot an T-Perm
3. Solve: forgot parity -.-
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:25.28
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 3:36.25
Megaminx: 2:22.86 (2:32.58) (1:56.44) 2:28.65 2:23.93 = 2:25.15
comment: first sub2 single
Pyraminx: (9.71) 11.43 12.36 (12.56) 11.97 = 11.92
Match the Scramble:


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 11, 2012)

2x2: 5.08, 5.37,. 6.61, 6.10, 5.60 = 5.69
3x3: 14.81, 17.73, 15.02, 16.52, 19.02 = 16.42
3x3 OH: 32.05, 28.41, 32.18, 25.99, 29.42 = 29.96
Pyraminx: 13.73, 14.90, 13.36, 13.02, 10.47 = 13.37



Spoiler: FMC



x2 F L F U' R' U' R' B2
L U L' R U' R'
U' R' U' R
L U L' U2 y' L' U L
U2 R U' R' U2 F' U' F
y2 r U R' U R U2 r' 
U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2

stupid g perm.... 53 moves


----------



## pady (Apr 11, 2012)

3x3x3: 13.10, (11.02), (14.72), 14.03, 13.28 = 13.47
3x3x3 OH: 18.99, (22.51), 20.10, 18.83, (18.10) = 19.31


----------



## Thunderbolt (Apr 12, 2012)

2x2
1. 5.07 
2. 7.45 
3. 3.32 
4. 5.48 
5. 5.98 
=*5.51*

3x3
1. 15.43 
2. 16.86 
3. 22.04 
4. 19.75 
5. 19.92 
=*18.84*

Pyraminx
1. 9.02 
2. 8.28 
3. 6.81 
4. 6.57 
5. 8.05 
=*7.71*

sq-1
1. 34.36 
2. 37.33 
3. 33.45 
4. 41.84 
5. 38.73 
=*36.80*

2x2+3x3+4x4 relay

*2:19.04*


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Apr 13, 2012)

*2x2:*2.16,2.81,3.90,3.22,4.69 = *3.31*
*3x3:*9.58,8.05,7.44,8.83,7.50 = *8.13*
*4x4:*DNF,45.22,41.61,31.69,38.53 = *41.79*
*5x5:*1:10.84,1:14.28,1:05.96,1:10.56,1:11.93 = *1:11.11*
*6x6:*3:13.41,2:36.59,2:51.59,3:07.13,2:43.25 = *2:53.99*
*7x7:*5:30.00,4:44.68,4:41.30,5:21.34,4:57.43 = *5:01.15*
*OH:*15.19,17.03,14.77,16.47,10.47 = *15.48*
*234relay:**56.77*
*2345relay:**2:02.97*


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Mike, we should have scramble files with notepad (.txt files) for people that use computer timers, so they can easily put the scrambles into the timer and view their progress. (like what jon morris does for the sunday contest)


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 13, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Mike, we should have scramble files with notepad (.txt files) for people that use computer timers, so they can easily put the scrambles into the timer and view their progress. (like what jon morris does for the sunday contest)



I have to agree; I use Prisma, and I always copy the scrambles onto Notepad and import them that way. I do this already with my LL Competition. I think having them on the automatic submission page (odderen.dk) would be the best option.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 14, 2012)

Square-1
19.60, 26.48, 29.63, 23.43, 25.38 AVERAGE= 25.10


----------



## ottozing (Apr 14, 2012)

4x4: 1:09.86, 56.84, 57.83, 1:00.76, 1:08.52 

best time: 56.84
worst time: 1:09.86

current avg5: 1:02.37 (σ = 4.51)
best avg5: 1:02.37 (σ = 4.51)

session avg: 1:02.37 (σ = 4.51)
session mean: 1:02.76


----------



## nccube (Apr 14, 2012)

*2x2:* 2.14, 2.56, 2.36, 3.71, 2.02 = *2.35*
*3x3:* 11.79, 10.45, 9.93, 9.65, 9.99 = *10.12*
*OH:* 19.81, 18.98, 23.75, 17.47, 19.13 = *19.31*


----------



## jonlin (Apr 14, 2012)

2x2:6.03, 5.76, 4.00, 6.80, 5.51
Avg: 5.77
3x3:17.20, 19.73, 15.73, 15.82, 16.80
Avg: 16.61
4x4:1:30.01, 1:24.20, 1:24.81, 1:16.08, 1:20.70
Avg: 1:23.24
5x5:3:14.93, 3:20.21, 3:10.65, 3:27.11, 3:05.86
Avg: 3:15.26
OH: 40.72, 34.25, 44.05, 41.67, 41.95
Avg: 41.25
2x2 BLD: 1:06.13[43.44], 1:15.79[36.99], DNF(1:01.40)[59.38]
Result: 1:06.13
3BLD: DNF(4:08.00), 3:41.36, 3:25.90
Result: 3:25.90
MultiBLD: 2/2 14:48
234 Relay: 2:07.09
2345 Relay: 5:55.85
Skewb:1:33.23, 30.42, 31.84, 1:05.43, DNF
Avg: 48.64
Pyraminx: 7.46, 16.05, 7.44, 12.08, 12.72
Avg: 10.75



The Rubik Mai said:


> *2x2:*2.16,2.81,3.90,3.22,4.69 = *3.31*
> *3x3:*9.58,8.05,7.44,8.83,7.50 = *8.13*
> *4x4:*DNF,45.22,41.61,31.69,38.53 = *41.79*
> *5x5:*1:10.84,1:14.28,1:05.96,1:10.56,1:11.93 = *1:11.11*
> ...


 That's incredible!


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 14, 2012)

*2x2:* 5.05, 5.86, 4.91, 6.79, 6.80 = *5.90*
*3x3:* 20.96, 19.35, 18.63, 15.60, DNF(24.05) = *19.65*
*4x4:* 1:47.90, 1:39.95, 1:56.58, 1:37.79, 1:28.01 = *1:41.88*
*2-3-4 Relay:* *3:01.52*


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Apr 14, 2012)

2x2: 5.55, 4.75, 4.69, 5.44, 4.00 = 4.96
3x3: 12.56, 12.25, 15.50, 12.46, 11.30 = 12.42
4x4: 57.80, 53.05, 46.77, 58.63, 56.50 = 55.78
5x5: 1:36.36, 1:54.84, 1:38.61, 1:35.00, 1:37.36 = 1:37.44
3x3 OH: 30.22, 28.05, 39.28, 27.55, 25.77 = 28.61
Pyraminx: 5.59, 5.31, 5.11, 4.80, 4.56 = 5.07


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 14, 2012)

2x2: 7.08, (9.42), 7.58, 7.26, (6.06) = 7.32
3x3: 23.73, (28.87), (20.57), 25.12, 23.81 = 24.22
4x4: (2:08.53), 1:55.12, (1:54.63), 2:00.13, 1:55.04 = 1:56.76
5x5: (5:08.54), 4:45.78, 4:40.84, 4:55.32, (4:32.10) = 4:47.31
OH: 51.76, (1:32.07), 46.67, 38.97, (38.58) = 45.80
2BLD: DNF, 1:23.33[51.29], 53.24[30.38] = 53.24
3BLD: 1:59.45[1:04.95], DNF2:18.18[1:04.95], DNF(2:31.93)[1:13.68] = 1:59.45
MTS: 3:17.69, 3:49.74+, (4:47.38), 3:26.88, (3:01.70) = 3:31.44
FMC: 46 


Spoiler



Double X-cross: x' d2 F L F R U' R D R' U R F2 R' x2 y2 (13)
3rd slot: U' R U R' (4)
4th slot: y R U' R' U R U R' (7)
OLL/PLL: y2 F U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R U' R' U' R U R U R U' R (21)
AUF: U2 (1)


2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:11.25
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 7:52.00
Pyraminx: (43.01), 40.64, 28.67, (5.26), 32.27 = 33.86
Skewb: (28.28), (23.03), 26.54, 27.25, 25.90 = 26.56

4x4 PB Ao5. 5x5 PB Ao5 with 4 PBs in the average. First FMC ever, first time timing myself on Pyraminx and Skewb. Oh, and first time doing 2BLD.

EDIT: No time for MBLD this week. I think I might cry.


----------



## micronexer (Apr 14, 2012)

Need a bit of help here with getting my 2-BLD score:

4:57:37, DNF (3:14:66), 4:28:88 (I was one turn off)

Do I get anything for this or is my average a DNF?


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 14, 2012)

micronexer said:


> Need a bit of help here with getting my 2-BLD score:
> 
> 4:57:37, DNF (3:14:66), 4:28:88 (I was one turn off)
> 
> Do I get anything for this or is my average a DNF?


 
When it is one turn off, it is +2. Also, 2x2 BLD is with Best-of-3, no averages.

Odder's site is down 

2x2+3x3+4x4 Relay: *1:13.24*

2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5 Relay: *3:05.78*


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 15, 2012)

2x2: 2.54, 2.00, 2.50, 3.27, 2.93 = 2.66
3x3: 9.57, 10.70, 10.23, 9.94, 7.86 = 9.91
4x4: 44.25, 41.85, 40.04, 41.64, 36.78 = 41.18
5x5: 1:30.40, 1:22.88, 1:19.70, 1:21.37, 1:20.04 = 1:21.43
6x6: 2:34.48, 2:45.30, 2:56.10, 2:39.19, 2:50.58 = 2:45.02
7x7: 4:34.73, 4:21.29, 4:37.92, 4:44.29, 4:39.40 = 4:37.35
2x2 BLD:
3x3 BLD:
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNF, 6:29.30 = 6:29.30
5x5 BLD: DNF, 16:40.34, DNS = 16:40.34
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH: 19.03, 17.14, 18.32, 16.61, 19.13 = 18.16
2-4 relay: 58.06
2-5 relay: 2:28.30
Magic:
Clock: 8.92, 9.24, 7.52, 9.40, 9.54 = 9.19
Megaminx: 53.24, 59.90, 48.45, 54.91, 49.24 = 52.46
Pyraminx: 4.97, 3.91, 6.22, 4.56, 5.92 = 5.15
Square-1: 20.33, 21.96, 19.62, 20.67, 22.21 = 20.99


----------



## shubhayankabir (Apr 15, 2012)

2x2: 6.19, (7.21), 5.57, 5.73, (5.12) = 5.83
2x2BLD: (2:22.15[1:11.59]), (1:26.50[1:04.25]), 1:37.15[56.32] = 1:26.50
3x3: (27.97), 23.82, 26.47, (21.79), 26.68 = 25.66
3x3OH: 1:03.31, 1:16.85, (1:23.26), (59.88), 1:13.11 = 1:11.09
3x3BLD: (DNF(5:53.89)[3:01.00]), DNF(5:36.71)[3:24.59], (DNF(7:33.01)[4:18.83]) = DNF


----------



## TheWitcher (Apr 15, 2012)

3X3: 22.29, 21.18, (20.59), (24.60), 23.71 = 22.39 
4X4: (2:11.23), 2:21.50, 2:11.78, (2:42.28), 2:12.72 = 2:15.33


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 16, 2012)

2x2: 2.65, 2.13, (3.26), 2.21, (2.05) = 2.33

3x3: 11.96, (12.58), 12.30, (9.94), 10.76 = 11.67
Comment: I swear, I can never do good in 3x3 on the weekly >.>

4x4: 57.04, (50.65), (1:02.61), 52.26, 52.80 = 54.03

2x2 BLD: 13.99 (DNF) 8.07+ (10.07) 9.60+ (11.60) = 10.07

3x3 BLD: (59.69) 1:14.63 1:23.82
Comment: WTF!? Sub 1 is a PB, and smashed my old one. Memo was suuuppper fluid. I don't think I had to go back and recall anything. Sub 35 memo. The 1:14 is also really good for me.


----------



## Hays (Apr 16, 2012)

2x2: 4.44 (5.56) (2.19) 4.88 5.16 = 4.83
3x3: (8.56) (10.68) 8.63 9.18 9.58 = 9.13
4x4: 38.45 40.08 40.11 (44.21) (36.84) = 39.55
5x5: 1:00.47 1:04.16 (59.77) (1:05.36) 1:02.33 = 1:02.32
2x2 - 4x4: 59.58
2x2 - 5x5: 1:59.61


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 16, 2012)

2x2x2: 4.65 (4.19) 5.44 4.82 (6.30) = 4.97
3x3x3: 12.91 (15.12) (12.84) 13.10 13.86 = 13.29
4x4x4: 56.32 (56.18) (59.50) 57.13 56.30 = 56.58
5x5x5: 1:41.01 (1:35.10) 1:41.00 (1:42.09) 1:41.15 = 1:41.05
6x6x6: 2:49.18 (2:58.64) 2:51.93 2:58.63 (2:45.36) = 2:53.25
7x7x7: 4:52.99 4:43.53 (4:54.71) (4:25.31) 4:51.81 = 4:49.44
3x3x3OH: (25.85) 28.34 26.01 27.70 (29.24) = 27.35
2BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF
3BLD: 2:15.46 - DNF - 6:53.40 = 2:15.46 (lol safety solve)
MultiBLD: 0/2 in 8:55.20
2-4: 1:45.15
2-5: 3:30.12
Magic: 2.07 1.98 (1.78) 1.94 (2.10) = 2.00
Master Magic: 3.12 (3.32) 3.10 3.14 (3.06) = 3.12
Megaminx: (1:16.32) 1:14.33 1:13.05 1:15.63 (1:06.78) = 1:14.34
Pyraminx: 9.28 (10.11) 8.31 9.03 (5.93) = 8.87
Clock: (15.16) 15.47 (16.47) 16.36 15.63 = 15.82
Square-1: DNF - 1:05.64 - DNF - 1:03.52 - DNF = DNF


----------



## MagicMaster (Apr 16, 2012)

3x3x3: 27.03 (22.15) 28.15 (28.38) 23.68 = 26.29
Magic: (3.19) 1.21 1.21 1.30 (1.19) = 1.24


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 17, 2012)

hey um, are results organized and posted somewhere?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 17, 2012)

Preliminary results for week 15: congratulations to 
yoinneroid, Simon and MaeLSTRoM!

*2x2x2*(55)

 2.33 Rubiks560
 2.35 nccube
 2.66 SimonWestlund
 2.76 asiahyoo1997
 2.81 Tao Yu
 2.93 CuberMan
 2.94 emolover
 3.10 yoinneroid
 3.20 cuberkid10
 3.31 The Rubik Mai
 3.79 antoineccantin
 3.82 henrik
 3.85 Odder
 4.02 mycube
 4.02 04mucklowd
 4.35 Jaycee
 4.71 HampusHansson
 4.72 DYGH.Tjen
 4.83 Hays
 4.96 MrRubiksUFO
 4.97 MaeLSTRoM
 5.44 dinostef
 5.49 riley
 5.59 Krag
 5.59 jeff081692
 5.65 CubicNL
 5.69 Yuxuibbs
 5.70 bryson azzopard
 5.76 FinnGamer
 5.77 jonlin
 5.83 Alcuber
 5.83 shubhayankabir
 5.84 janelle
 5.90 Ickenicke
 6.00 djwcoco
 6.07 comamycube
 6.09 Divineskulls
 6.29 Perff
 6.43 brandbest1
 6.68 Mike Hughey
 6.73 kirtpro
 7.06 AndersB
 7.12 Aria97
 7.18 tozies24
 7.28 JonathanH
 7.31 Noahaha
 7.34 Kenneth Svendson
 7.66 Prod1gy
 7.72 Norbi
 8.04 Mikel
 8.60 Schmidt
 10.49 Jenscold
 10.70 hcfong
 13.31 bassgdae13
 1:07.68 Reprobate
*3x3x3 *(73)

 8.13 The Rubik Mai
 9.13 Hays
 9.37 asiahyoo1997
 9.91 SimonWestlund
 10.12 nccube
 10.64 yoinneroid
 10.72 kirtpro
 10.96 dinostef
 11.67 Rubiks560
 11.74 CuberMan
 11.97 emolover
 12.18 mycube
 12.27 Odder
 12.42 MrRubiksUFO
 12.59 cuberkid10
 12.62 Tao Yu
 13.29 antoineccantin
 13.29 MaeLSTRoM
 13.40 henrik
 13.47 pady
 13.56 CubicNL
 13.62 riley
 13.81 chrissyd
 15.34 brynt97
 15.42 JonathanH
 15.51 tozies24
 15.57 Aria97
 16.42 Yuxuibbs
 16.61 jonlin
 16.62 Divineskulls
 16.70 janelle
 17.10 jeff081692
 17.41 Jaycee
 17.59 Krag
 17.67 HampusHansson
 17.93 AndersB
 18.72 DYGH.Tjen
 18.84 Thunderbolt
 19.24 Kenneth Svendson
 19.65 Ickenicke
 19.66 bryson azzopard
 20.48 Mike Hughey
 20.69 Norbi
 21.11 Perff
 21.72 comamycube
 21.89 toma
 21.92 Mikel
 22.26 balloon6610
 22.39 TheWitcher
 22.87 FinnGamer
 23.06 brandbest1
 23.16 Prod1gy
 23.49 sneaklyfox
 23.99 Alcuber
 24.22 Noahaha
 25.16 aznanimedude
 25.66 shubhayankabir
 25.82 nickvu2
 26.29 MagicMaster
 27.35 Schmidt
 29.35 Jenscold
 29.62 andyfreeman
 31.78 djwcoco
 33.68 bassgdae13
 34.44 MichaelErskine
 38.27 hfsdo
 38.35 NoHacer
 39.96 Zaterlord
 42.90 MatsBergsten
 43.77 hcfong
 50.29 Halimua
 50.78 arcio1
 1:11.53 Reprobate
*4x4x4*(43)

 39.55 Hays
 39.99 asiahyoo1997
 41.18 SimonWestlund
 41.79 The Rubik Mai
 43.33 yoinneroid
 46.43 CuberMan
 54.03 Rubiks560
 54.21 AustinReed
 55.78 MrRubiksUFO
 56.58 MaeLSTRoM
 57.37 emolover
 57.54 mycube
 57.62 cuberkid10
 1:02.37 ottozing
 1:02.81 antoineccantin
 1:03.44 riley
 1:04.74 henrik
 1:05.42 dinostef
 1:05.82 kirtpro
 1:06.71 Tao Yu
 1:08.07 CubicNL
 1:11.08 Divineskulls
 1:14.08 Aria97
 1:18.90 JonathanH
 1:23.24 jonlin
 1:24.96 DYGH.Tjen
 1:29.75 bryson azzopard
 1:32.19 brandbest1
 1:32.26 AndersB
 1:33.96 nickvu2
 1:38.32 Mike Hughey
 1:38.87 Jaycee
 1:40.50 Mikel
 1:41.88 Ickenicke
 1:46.07 Kenneth Svendson
 1:56.76 Noahaha
 2:14.75 FinnGamer
 2:15.33 TheWitcher
 2:19.01 Schmidt
 2:41.51 MatsBergsten
 2:53.94 bassgdae13
 3:08.06 Alcuber
 4:27.82 Reprobate
*5x5x5*(30)

 1:02.32 Hays
 1:09.57 asiahyoo1997
 1:11.11 The Rubik Mai
 1:21.43 SimonWestlund
 1:26.79 yoinneroid
 1:35.08 emolover
 1:37.44 MrRubiksUFO
 1:40.05 CuberMan
 1:41.05 MaeLSTRoM
 1:48.78 antoineccantin
 1:50.28 dinostef
 1:52.65 AustinReed
 1:57.12 mycube
 2:15.63 Odder
 2:18.10 riley
 2:18.22 AndersB
 2:31.19 Mike Hughey
 2:39.72 Divineskulls
 2:39.94 kirtpro
 2:51.72 brandbest1
 2:57.92 bryson azzopard
 3:12.41 nickvu2
 3:15.26 jonlin
 3:17.25 Mikel
 3:24.02 Kenneth Svendson
 4:13.73 FinnGamer
 4:47.31 Noahaha
 5:45.69 MatsBergsten
17:47.12 Reprobate
 DNF Schmidt
*6x6x6*(15)

 2:19.30 asiahyoo1997
 2:45.02 SimonWestlund
 2:53.25 MaeLSTRoM
 2:53.99 The Rubik Mai
 3:41.17 mycube
 4:00.73 AustinReed
 4:26.20 antoineccantin
 4:30.18 Mike Hughey
 4:47.55 Divineskulls
 4:47.87 AndersB
 6:03.09 nickvu2
 6:42.15 bryson azzopard
 7:12.86 Kenneth Svendson
14:25.46 Schmidt
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:37.35 SimonWestlund
 4:49.44 MaeLSTRoM
 5:01.15 The Rubik Mai
 5:53.29 mycube
 7:18.10 Mike Hughey
 7:40.95 AustinReed
 DNF Mikel
 DNF AndersB
 DNF brandbest1
*3x3 one handed*(43)

 15.48 The Rubik Mai
 16.10 asiahyoo1997
 16.29 Aria97
 16.66 yoinneroid
 18.07 antoineccantin
 18.16 SimonWestlund
 19.31 nccube
 19.31 pady
 19.61 CuberMan
 21.12 Odder
 23.63 henrik
 24.82 CubicNL
 25.04 mycube
 26.00 janelle
 26.37 Tao Yu
 27.35 MaeLSTRoM
 27.45 kirtpro
 28.37 brynt97
 28.61 MrRubiksUFO
 28.72 DYGH.Tjen
 28.83 dinostef
 29.96 Yuxuibbs
 30.93 AustinReed
 31.29 Divineskulls
 31.98 HampusHansson
 34.40 AndersB
 37.92 riley
 38.02 comamycube
 40.20 Mikel
 41.14 Mike Hughey
 41.45 jonlin
 45.01 Kenneth Svendson
 45.04 Norbi
 45.80 Noahaha
 47.89 bryson azzopard
 48.70 brandbest1
 57.65 balloon6610
 1:11.09 shubhayankabir
 1:17.32 Jenscold
 1:19.31 FinnGamer
 1:36.06 bassgdae13
 2:46.45 arcio1
 4:04.70 Reprobate
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:43.90 antoineccantin
 1:49.28 Mike Hughey
 1:50.61 yoinneroid
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(20)

 8.07 Rubiks560
 14.92 Tao Yu
 14.98 emolover
 18.85 Jaycee
 23.28 AustinReed
 23.57 CuberMan
 23.99 riley
 25.27 Mike Hughey
 27.74 MatsBergsten
 35.35 yoinneroid
 38.13 mycube
 39.10 AndersB
 39.85 Norbi
 53.24 Noahaha
 1:01.83 bryson azzopard
 1:06.13 jonlin
 1:19.21 Odder
 1:26.50 shubhayankabir
 DNF brandbest1
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(18)

 1:02.99 Jakube
 1:11.50 MatsBergsten
 1:14.00 Rubiks560
 1:21.74 Mike Hughey
 1:23.31 yoinneroid
 1:34.40 CuberMan
 1:36.92 Norbi
 1:59.45 Noahaha
 2:09.66 Tao Yu
 2:15.46 MaeLSTRoM
 2:52.89 riley
 3:20.80 mycube
 3:25.90 jonlin
 4:09.07 kirtpro
 4:44.70 AndersB
 5:27.65 brandbest1
 9:41.47 arcio1
 DNF bryson azzopard
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 6:17.13 MatsBergsten
 6:29.30 SimonWestlund
 6:50.89 Mike Hughey
 8:05.67 yoinneroid
 DNF AustinReed
 DNF henrik
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

14:08.19 Mike Hughey
16:40.34 SimonWestlund
 DNF yoinneroid
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

25:06.10 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

5/5 (12:35)  Jakube
6/7 (32:33)  Yttrium
2/2 (14:48)  jonlin
2/3 ( 7:07)  Mike Hughey
5/9 (60:00)  yoinneroid
1/2 (35:59)  arcio1
0/2 ( 8:55)  MaeLSTRoM
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 1:09.83 Tao Yu
 1:25.94 Mike Hughey
 1:49.36 yoinneroid
 3:31.44 Noahaha
 DNF mycube
*2-3-4 Relay*(28)

 56.77 The Rubik Mai
 58.06 SimonWestlund
 59.58 Hays
 1:00.50 yoinneroid
 1:13.24 antoineccantin
 1:18.25 AustinReed
 1:22.35 Tao Yu
 1:25.28 mycube
 1:27.16 dinostef
 1:28.44 riley
 1:30.51 kirtpro
 1:31.29 DYGH.Tjen
 1:40.51 Aria97
 1:42.00 CubicNL
 1:44.46 Divineskulls
 1:45.15 MaeLSTRoM
 2:01.94 Mike Hughey
 2:07.09 jonlin
 2:07.92 AndersB
 2:19.04 Thunderbolt
 2:23.75 Mikel
 2:24.05 bryson azzopard
 2:54.26 FinnGamer
 2:57.15 Schmidt
 3:01.52 Ickenicke
 3:11.25 Noahaha
 3:25.56 bassgdae13
 7:48.70 Reprobate
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(18)

 1:59.61 Hays
 2:02.97 The Rubik Mai
 2:18.68 yoinneroid
 2:28.30 SimonWestlund
 3:05.78 antoineccantin
 3:27.46 dinostef
 3:30.12 MaeLSTRoM
 3:36.05 AustinReed
 3:36.25 mycube
 3:44.14 riley
 4:12.46 Mike Hughey
 4:16.33 AndersB
 5:55.07 bryson azzopard
 5:55.85 jonlin
 6:06.22 Mikel
 6:57.33 FinnGamer
 7:52.00 Noahaha
29:54.31 Reprobate
*Magic*(12)

 0.99 brandbest1
 1.24 MagicMaster
 1.40 antoineccantin
 1.49 AndersB
 1.51 dinostef
 1.64 riley
 1.76 HampusHansson
 1.95 bryson azzopard
 2.00 MaeLSTRoM
 2.61 Odder
 2.71 yoinneroid
 3.36 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(8)

 2.42 antoineccantin
 3.12 MaeLSTRoM
 3.69 yoinneroid
 3.85 Mike Hughey
 4.03 brandbest1
 4.33 riley
 4.71 HampusHansson
 4.94 bryson azzopard
*Skewb*(10)

 21.49 Mike Hughey
 22.16 riley
 23.56 antoineccantin
 23.98 emolover
 26.22 AndersB
 26.56 Noahaha
 26.94 bryson azzopard
 34.72 henrik
 37.62 Schmidt
 1:03.50 jonlin
*Clock*(7)

 9.19 SimonWestlund
 9.80 comamycube
 12.63 yoinneroid
 14.70 CuberMan
 15.10 henrik
 15.82 MaeLSTRoM
 18.12 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(30)

 5.07 MrRubiksUFO
 5.15 SimonWestlund
 6.32 Skullush
 7.34 Odder
 7.46 AustinReed
 7.53 Alcuber
 7.71 Thunderbolt
 7.76 CubicNL
 7.91 CuberMan
 8.04 yoinneroid
 8.09 antoineccantin
 8.87 MaeLSTRoM
 9.34 Jaycee
 9.57 comamycube
 10.75 jonlin
 10.92 kirtpro
 11.92 mycube
 12.23 henrik
 13.11 riley
 13.37 Yuxuibbs
 13.46 brandbest1
 14.13 janelle
 14.81 bryson azzopard
 15.21 Aria97
 17.66 FinnGamer
 18.09 Mike Hughey
 18.15 AndersB
 19.98 dinostef
 20.51 Schmidt
 33.86 Noahaha
*Megaminx*(16)

 52.46 SimonWestlund
 1:14.34 MaeLSTRoM
 1:16.69 dinostef
 1:27.67 antoineccantin
 1:31.02 Divineskulls
 1:56.51 DYGH.Tjen
 2:02.24 yoinneroid
 2:10.48 AustinReed
 2:20.64 AndersB
 2:25.15 mycube
 2:38.89 Tao Yu
 2:59.99 Mike Hughey
 4:07.41 bryson azzopard
 5:29.81 arcio1
 DNF brandbest1
 DNF micronexer
*Square-1*(13)

 20.99 SimonWestlund
 25.10 jokerman5656
 30.96 henrik
 33.27 comamycube
 35.13 yoinneroid
 36.81 Thunderbolt
 38.44 AustinReed
 50.80 brandbest1
 50.88 Mike Hughey
 57.91 Mikel
 1:19.62 AndersB
 1:42.58 DYGH.Tjen
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

26 okayama
27 guusrs
30 irontwig
31 Pyjam
31 Mike Hughey
40 mycube
46 Noahaha
46 pady
52 yoinneroid
53 Yuxuibbs
59 mrjames113083
64 balloon6610
DNF  FinnGamer

*Contest results*

456 yoinneroid
431 SimonWestlund
345 MaeLSTRoM
344 mycube
342 antoineccantin
339 Mike Hughey
330 The Rubik Mai
294 CuberMan
275 asiahyoo1997
263 riley
257 dinostef
255 Tao Yu
245 Hays
230 MrRubiksUFO
227 AustinReed
223 AndersB
213 emolover
212 henrik
211 kirtpro
210 Rubiks560
209 Odder
201 jonlin
193 CubicNL
189 bryson azzopard
181 Divineskulls
170 DYGH.Tjen
169 nccube
162 Aria97
155 brandbest1
146 cuberkid10
142 Jaycee
137 Noahaha
133 Yuxuibbs
118 FinnGamer
117 MatsBergsten
117 Mikel
116 HampusHansson
116 janelle
115 pady
115 comamycube
98 Kenneth Svendson
89 JonathanH
88 Thunderbolt
86 Norbi
83 Alcuber
83 brynt97
81 Ickenicke
79 jeff081692
77 Krag
65 tozies24
63 shubhayankabir
62 nickvu2
61 Schmidt
54 chrissyd
53 Perff
52 balloon6610
44 04mucklowd
43 Jakube
38 TheWitcher
37 djwcoco
35 Prod1gy
35 bassgdae13
34 arcio1
34 ottozing
31 Reprobate
31 toma
31 Jenscold
30 MagicMaster
30 Skullush
24 sneaklyfox
23 Yttrium
23 okayama
22 guusrs
21 irontwig
21 aznanimedude
20 Pyjam
16 jokerman5656
15 andyfreeman
13 mrjames113083
12 hcfong
12 MichaelErskine
11 hfsdo
10 NoHacer
9 Zaterlord
6 Halimua
5 micronexer


----------



## irontwig (Apr 17, 2012)

Argh, why does Guus and Tomoaki have to make me look so bad?


----------



## mycube (Apr 18, 2012)

again 4th place. just one credit more and I would be on the podium


----------

